# The Judgement Day Bookclub!!!



## Deleted member 27861 (Mar 21, 2020)

I DON'T KNOW HOW THIS WORKS BUT THE DISCORD IS UP. tHE discord IS UP!

I have no idea what to read first so if anyone has any suggestions, feel free to add them
There are no specific requirements as to what we read, just whatever anyone's interested
It can be classical books, mangas, math books, non-fiction, science-fiction, cosmic horror, high fantasy, low fantasy, something about psychedelics, religion anything, re-, really.

Rules:
1. Remember the human
2. Please refrain not from politics, but from flaming and yelling matches
3. Please keep the discussion of the _Book of the Month_ to the _Book of the Month_ channel
4. No racial and gender slurs
5. That's Pretty Much It

Discord:
https://discord.gg/XkRSk5K​To get us started, why don't someone suggest something?


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 22, 2020)

Man, Idk that I want to join a book *club*, but I just got myself several for the road...

Audio books:
1. The Shock Doctrine by Naomi Klein (abridged)
2. The Souls Code by James Hillman
3. The Ultimate Colin Wilson

Ebooks:
1. Cosmos And Psyche by Richard Tarnas (astrology of history)
2. 98.6 Degrees: The Art of Keeping Your Ass Alive
3. B.K.S. Iyengar Yoga: The Path to Holistic Health.

Paperback:
1. The Lunation Cycle by Dane Rudhyar
2. Freight Train Hopping In America

If you were getting books for the road, what would you get?


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Mar 22, 2020)

trashswag86 said:


> Man, Idk that I want to join a book *club*, but I just got myself several for the road...
> 
> Audio books:
> 1. The Shock Doctrine by Naomi Klein (abridged)
> ...



...The fuck kind of books you've been reading? I need to check those out those sound interesting.

Well due to my lack of experience, I'd probably carry a wilderness survival book and one of those miniature Bibles. I'd love to try and read the Bible in Hebrew or Greek sometime as a hobby on the road and a source of comfort.

But if I took my tablet with me, I'd probably have hundreds of books.


----------



## roguetrader (Mar 22, 2020)

factual books might be more handy on the road than fiction like the bible - The God Delusion by Richard Dawkins perhaps ?


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 22, 2020)

Wheat2020 said:


> ...The fuck kind of books you've been reading? I need to check those out those sound interesting.
> 
> Well due to my lack of experience, I'd probably carry a wilderness survival book and one of those miniature Bibles. I'd love to try and read the Bible in Hebrew or Greek sometime as a hobby on the road and a source of comfort.
> 
> But if I took my tablet with me, I'd probably have hundreds of books.



Dude, I grew up a pastors son. Foursquare denomination. Not "over-the-top" Pentecostal, but Pentecostal nonetheless. 

Here's my bible with a few choice verses written on it:


That Joshua 5:3 verse is a banger. Good every time. I mean... they she'd an entire community's worth of foreskins on a hill and named the place "Hill of the to foreskins"!
The bible is weiiiiiird.

Jesus Interrupted by Bart Erhman is really good.
Misreading Scripture With Western Eyes by some other dudes was really good too. I can maybe see myself reading more of this type of cultural type analysis. 
But for the immediate future, I probably won't read any bible stuff. Idk though. One definate reason I would read more is just to be able to talk to people. Especially on the road, you'll always find christians that are attracted to those they believe to both be in need, and searchers -people they might convert, or at least plant seeds in.
Maybe I should get some bible books...


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Mar 22, 2020)

You seem like an alright guy who knows a lot.


----------



## trashswag86 (Mar 22, 2020)

Wheat2020 said:


> You seem like an alright guy who knows a lot.


Thanks man. In all honestly, I think I always tend to come off more knowledgeable than I actually am when I first meet people. I project a bit, maybe. Really shitty parenting when it came to education. (really poor excuse at homeschooling) I really *want* to be intelligent! I'm horrible at sticking with books, except for when I was locked up, but then my access was really limited.
It's part of what I'm hoping hitting the road again will change. No guarantees. At least I won't have warrants anymore, and better gear, more books, and the ability to get a freaking job here and there.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Mar 22, 2020)

I was homeschooled. Really well except for all the yelling. Hah! I WANT to be intelligent too. It's like I'm an intellectual type of person, but at the same time, I brain doesn't work as well as it should. Maybe from a host of problems.

Well I wish you luck! Hopefully the road will be a better place and not a worse one.


----------



## MFB (Mar 22, 2020)

I just finished 100 Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez.

Such a good book. It currently my fave ever. Which is a big deal for me to say.

It's a great book to travel with bc it's long enough to keep you busy for a while, nuanced enough to read multiple times, and written beautifully enough that if you have 10 minutes to kill you can turn to any page and be in awe of the words he uses and how he structures them


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Mar 29, 2020)

MFB said:


> I just finished 100 Years of Solitude by Gabriel Garcia Marquez.
> 
> Such a good book. It currently my fave ever. Which is a big deal for me to say.
> 
> It's a great book to travel with bc it's long enough to keep you busy for a while, nuanced enough to read multiple times, and written beautifully enough that if you have 10 minutes to kill you can turn to any page and be in awe of the words he uses and how he structures them



I might have to give it a read sometime.

I've been listening to an audiobook called _The Obstacle Is the Way_ by Ryan Holiday. It's about learning how to turn every setback and roadblock in life into a guide, a teacher, and aim for getting past it and to where you want to be in life.


----------



## MFB (Mar 29, 2020)

Wheat2020 said:


> I might have to give it a read sometime.
> 
> I've been listening to an audiobook called _The Obstacle Is the Way_ by Ryan Holiday. It's about learning how to turn every setback and roadblock in life into a guide, a teacher, and aim for getting past it and to where you want to be in life.



I dont say this a lot, but it's a must read for anyone who enjoys reading.

Never heard of Holiday; 
but right, good stuff to reinforce into your psyche.
We can either believe life happens to us,
or life happens for us.

I like Nietszche's idea of Amor Fati. (or love of fate)
“That one wants nothing to be different, not forward, not backwards, not in all eternity. Not merely bear what is necessary, still less conceal it…. but love it.”


----------



## Deleted member 28239 (Mar 29, 2020)

I just downloaded these. I also have some books that I snagged from my last job, Hacking of The American Mind (mainly about sugar, dopamine/serotonin, and some court cases that gave companies free rule to lie to consumers), and Technomanifestos, which I just started, but apparently it's a collection of writings from computer scientists like Alan Turing.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 2, 2020)

I feel like _100 Years of Solitude_ is going to be kind of like _The Alchemist_. If it is, then I've GOT to read it. I loved _The Alchemist_.

I sat down on my bed and read it under a lamp light while listening to Greek guitar, and it almost made me feel like I was someplace else entirely. Made me feel happy, and kind of like I was on an adventure with the boy.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 2, 2020)

Rick Bass bitches! "The watch" has always been my favorite but pretty much every word that guy writes is budda.


----------



## Deleted member 27861 (Apr 2, 2020)

What's "The Watch"?


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 2, 2020)

His first book of short stories.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Apr 3, 2020)

Dis mofo
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rick_Bass


----------



## Lucky1313131313 (May 17, 2020)

Noooo invite is invalid


----------

